# Norco Merchandise Artikel



## Bastlwastl78 (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich von Norco Sticker und T-Shirts oder Hats bekommen kann.
Leider reagiert bei Norco über die Homepage niemand auf Anfragen. Auch nicht was Fragen zu den Bikes angeht.
Entgegen den Bikes kein wirklich guter Aftersales Service.

Dank Euch schonmal


----------



## McFisch (8. Juli 2014)

Wie's mit Hütchen und Klebern aussieht, weiss ich nicht. Aber bei Indiansummer hab ich kürzlich gesehen, dass man Leibchen des Enduro-Teams bestellen kann. Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

